

Snapchat Sees More Daily Photos Than Facebook - WardPlunet
http://techcrunch.com/2013/11/19/snapchat-reportedly-sees-more-daily-photos-than-facebook/

======
jahjaylee
Not really surprised by that.

It's much easier to send a photo on Snapchat than post one on Facebook and
they all disappear so obviously absurd numbers of photos will be sent. Not
really a valid comparison.

------
drharris
... and now they're all gone. This metric does not matter, as you cannot
compare people posting pictures meant to be semi-[permanent, public] with
people (primarily of lots-of-free-time age) posting ephemera.

------
texan
[http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2013/11/19/snapchat-users-
upload...](http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2013/11/19/snapchat-users-upload-more-
photos-than-facebook-not-so-fast/)

Is Sanapchat being overhyped? it is a little ridiculous to consider it 'safe
to be silly', with every modern smartphone have a screenshot option

------
evgen
Only if you count one photo sent to ten people as ten photos...

